# Northern Virginia Yard Haunt



## moya (Oct 18, 2004)

Here is the web site to our yard haunt in Northern Virginia!

http://members.cox.net/mjarboe/Halloween2.htm


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

very cool so far more photos posted please!! -amy

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## moya (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks, Amy! I will definitely add to the site in the off-season. So busy getting ready for the day...


----------

